# help id



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

can someone help id this plant i have so i no what its needs r thanks


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

jackburton said:


> can someone help id this plant i have so i no what its needs r thanks
> [snapback]907204[/snapback]​


Hi Jackburton,

I think (the photo is not clear enough) your plant is a Dwarf Hygro (Hygrophila polysperma).
Here is one link to more info:
http://species.fishindex.com/plant_86.html

Although the english name is "Dwarf" the plant is by no means small.
First of all it can easily reach a stem leng of 1 meter (40"). In addition it forms many branches.

I have grown those for many years. It is very easy and productive.

Nowadays I have its bigger relative (Hygrophila corymbosa) in my 150 g tank.

Regards,


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hey thanks very much for the reply i was waiting for ages

cheers for all the info i thought it might be its a very nice plant and bushes out great to nice for hiding piranha i have it in my 120gallon its only got a 55wcompact bulb over it at the mo but seems to b ok iam getting a canister co2 soon and 3 more 55w units so i should have about 220w plus a co2 over my tank so i hope all my plants flurish soon.

cheers JB


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

jackburton said:


> hey thanks very much for the reply i was waiting for ages
> [snapback]909905[/snapback]​


Sorry for that bro.....







i was quite busy...

Your plant is a beautifull _*Hygrophila Corymbosa var. Siamensis
*_ it forms a beautifull busy area in your tank and it does well in low-light tanks but for better growth the more lighting you can have,the more it will spread all over!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

husky_jim said:


> Your plant is a beautifull _*Hygrophila Corymbosa var. Siamensis
> *_ it forms a beautifull busy area in your tank and it does well in low-light tanks but for better growth the more lighting you can have,the more it will spread all over!
> [snapback]910319[/snapback]​


Hi Husky and Jackburton,

Yes the plant can very well be also Hygrophila corymbosa siamensis
(link: http://species.fishindex.com/plant_81.html)

This is however much more robust than Dwarf Hygro.

Regards,


----------

